# Crafts in America Documentary on PBS now.



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Turn to Ch 8 PBS in Houston now. Features a documentary on Wood-turner Ed Moulthrop and his family of turners. Some of the pieces they've shown are truly jaw dropping in form and size.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I caught that last night, Jones... Truly astounding.. Wish I could find a link on the net. All of you guys would love it.. Some truly remarkable thinking outside of the box on wood turning.. Loved that 1100 pound log the 'patriarch' turned into a vase that his kid could climb in and play....

edit... Did find one short clip... Eat yore heart out, GalvBay......LOL

http://www.craftinamerica.org/artists_wood/story_373.php?PHPSESSID=23935953bd64cd5b8982bbed3e54552a


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moulthrop_family

I missed it..hope it comes on again


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I misses it, but by looking at the link,.......I'm gonna need a bigger lathe to match those peeps........lol. Think i'll stay where I am for a while. Nice lookingx stuff, for sure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One more little clip for yore enjoyment..lol


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw that too and was thinking about all you turners. That was amazing work. I think you can go on line to PBS and see when it will be broadcast again as it is part of a series. Truly worth the effort finding it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

He's the guy that got me 'hooked' on turning years ago. There was a article about him in a old Fine Woodworking magazine (No.41-1983) that made a huge impression on me. Thanks for bringing the subject up!! I'll be looking for the special. gb

http://www.craftinamerica.org/artists_wood/story_373.php?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool segment and beautiful turnings. The polished finishes were incredible....Big stuff too....Sorta makes my JET-mini look like a popgun at a grizzly hunt.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

*Entire episode online*

You can watch the entire episode here: http://video.pbs.org/video/2152205235 Really amazing stuff.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's also coming on at 3:00 AM Friday AM on channel 8 here in Houston. Set the DVR.


----------

